# Windows 8 Activation error



## Imsoreallybored (Nov 20, 2012)

After 4 days of using windows 8 I received a pop up notification telling me to activate windows 8. There is a simple activate button on the screen to activate windows 8, I press it and the button doesn't do anything. I type in slui 3 in the search bar and punch in my code to activate windows but I receive an error (0xC0000022) and the product doesn't activate. There was another option to activate by phone (slui 4) but once again I receive the same error and the chain of numbers won't appear (the numbers I have to provide to the activation agents to receive my confirmation numbers). They also advised me to do a clean installation but I received the error that windows 8 failed to install and that's the end of what I did so far.
Microsoft support rejected me all the times I tried to call them and I spent about 14 hours with them on the phone so I would appreciate a fix from here instead of microsoft.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Press Win+R to call run, type "slui 3" and enter the product key to check the result
Type "slui 4" and call Activation Center for help.


----------

